# Help identify Gravely walk behind



## mink (Jan 23, 2013)

Just joined TF in hopes that someone can tell me what year my new/old Gravely is. Dealer tells me its an L model, 67'-76'. Gravely rep told me it was a 72' according to serial number (82032) but should have a "J" in front of numbers, it does not. I'll try to upload pics. Thanks in advance for any help, Ron


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If the serial number is just 82032 with no letters, then it's a 1953. And it looks like an "L" with the hood missing. Do you still have the hood?


----------



## mink (Jan 23, 2013)

It didn't come with a hood and from what I've read the 53' had a slanted sparkplug and an oil bath air cleaner. Do you think it could be a "Johnny Cash Lincoln"?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The serial number you gave indicates a 1953!?! Could be a '59, '60, '61, '62, '63,'64, '65, '66, '67 gravely automobile. Seems like the hood wouldn't fit in his lunch pail!:lmao:

http://gtgravelyparts.com/serialnumbers.html


----------



## bluegoose (Jun 27, 2013)

If the cylinder and air filter assembly are original to the tractor (and I guess the advance casting, where the serial # is located), your Gravely rep was correct - it's a '72 model. In the late 60's, Gravely went to a vertical spark plug and external air filter assembly design - prior to that the plugs were larger and slanted and the air cleaner assembly was located underneath the hood (be it dry filter or oil bath).


----------



## bluegoose (Jun 27, 2013)

The factory didn't consistently stamp the "J" on their serial # plating, so don't factor this in when trying to determine the vintage of your machine.


----------

